# Army additional duty skills



## reed11b (Apr 17, 2019)

So I promoted to a new company in the NG. My new company has requested I select a new additional duty school since my old duty (UPL) is covered. The choices provided were 
CBRN defense course
EOLC
Master Driver
Field Sanitation
Bus Driver
Hazmat
SHARP
MRT
MFT
Any recommendations? I like things that will make me more deployable and/or are interesting. I would choose MFT but I am 43 and overweight. Leaning towards CBRN(interesting?) or MRT (mental health background) but neither are very exciting. Should I ask about Physical Security or Load Planning? Thanks,
Reed11b


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 17, 2019)

Hazmat.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 17, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Hazmat.


Polarbear, I value your input. Why HAZMAT?


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 17, 2019)

reed11b said:


> Polarbear, I value your input. Why HAZMAT?


Crossover to civilian world.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm with @Polar Bear on this; an additional duty that translate to the civilian world (especially since you're in the NG), is a better choice than the "cool school I'll probably never do in real life".
What's your civilian career?

If public safety, firefighter, etc, CBRN/HAZMAT would be good.

If more "white collar office", EOLC/SHARP.

If you're in mental health care, MRT might be beneficial.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 17, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Crossover to civilian world.



Same with CBRNE.  With my military HAZMAT and CBRNE training, I did a shit-ton of teaching in the civilian sector and have been on a few response teams.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2019)

When I left the Marine Corps in 1993, I already had my first civilian job secured because of my hazmat certification.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2019)

I agree that hazmat opens more doors on the civi side, but being that you are already a VA police officer, I would think the CBRN would be the better option.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 17, 2019)

I am currently a VA Police officer, so employment is not really a concern. Looking at getting certified in Cyber Security for when my body says "NO" to police work.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2019)

Hazmat or Load planning.
Do you have additional duty computer related positions?


----------



## Brill (Apr 17, 2019)

Field Sanitation so you can query the 1LT hourly whether the shitters are full.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 17, 2019)

CBRN or HAZMAT, although Firefighters usually handle HAZMAT. You're a soldier and a LEO. CBRN is possible in terrorist attacks stateside and on the battlefield.

The hell with Bus Driver.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 17, 2019)

lindy said:


> Field Sanitation so you can query the 1LT hourly whether the shitters are full.



I read this and I automatically think of this:


----------



## reed11b (Apr 17, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Hazmat or Load planning.
> Do you have additional duty computer related positions?


If we do the Active Duty Guard guys fill them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 17, 2019)

MRT is a pretty cool course.  A lot of companies are taking Mental/Psych stuff seriously these days.  But Bus Driver and Master Driver are kind of worthless unless you go work for a school district as a bus driver.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 17, 2019)

Hazmat and load planning. Both can lead to desk jobs that pay well


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 18, 2019)

reed11b said:


> I am currently a VA Police officer, so employment is not really a concern. Looking at getting certified in Cyber Security for when my body says "NO" to police work.


 Having a solid skill that is low physical impact. Would probably be the best route. My body said NO to me back in 2015, it happens.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2019)

Got my bus license when I was in. Kinda cool cuz in Germany we were driving Mercedes buses with manual transmissions on VERY narrow streets.  But the best part was I ended up driving for every range trip.  More shoot time for me! 

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2019)

As a former NBC Defense NCO, at the ripe young age of 19 and at my first duty station (they sent all of us boots through this course because the "senior lances" knew it was physically difficult), I would choose. CBRN. The schooling sucks ass because you are basically in MOPP gear the entire time, but you then hold great power as should you come under a WMD attack, you won't be the unlucky one to unmask first.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 25, 2019)

Many of those are highly transferrable skills in the outside world.  I’d pick one that would be useful later.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 25, 2019)

reed11b said:


> I would choose MFT but I am 43 and overweight.


Exactly why it makes a good choice. Too old for a challenge? 43 is not too old and Itll force you to get in shape. It depends on what you want to get out of  your choice.. MFT may not translate to the civilian world like Hazmat, but it'll help you live a healthier lifestyle....pretty important.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Many of those are highly transferrable skills in the outside world.  I’d pick one that would be useful later.


Like Case Study ghost writer......


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Like Case Study ghost writer......



No future in that line of work, brother.  ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Well hell,  I thought...


----------

